# Routing Corner Trim



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey All,

Working on the baby room this weekend trying to get everything done (baby is due Jan 6!). I am putting up some trim along the edges of the wall to seal the room from the outside. I am using dimensional 2x4 spruce for a year or two because of budget restraints. 

Wondering if there is a nice way to put some sort of edge on it with a router? The pieces will most likely be 1.5"x1.5" or 2"x2" and I wanted to make the edge look a little nicer. Something like a Ogee, roundover or cove maybe? 

What do you think?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Sure you can--and should---round over is always a safe look.

You will find that using a router table will give you the best results----making anything out of construction lumber you will encounter missing knots and other voids----so a bearing bit will occasionally drop into a void and take a snipe out of the edge.

If you have a surface planer, your job should look just dandy--

(better get a move on---little ones sometimes show up a few days early.--Congratulations--)


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes I got a cheap American Vermont router table and router at an auction for $35. I thought the router was going to be crap but its actually a pretty darn good craftsman which I was surprised at!

Thank you for the warning about the knots. I will have to pay attention to that but I guess its unavoidable when you use long lengths of spruce right?

Thanks Mike!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Or if you see a knot, slow your cut down, and be ready to duck. LOL


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

You know, an 8ft stick of pre-primed 3 1/4" baseboard is only $5.

Construction lumber is $2, and you have to buy a router bit, which is $20 or so, plus all the work, then you still end up with 1 1/2" thick baseboards, when they are normally about 1/2".

If you're thinking of stain grade, buying 1x4 select pine will be close in price to pre-made.

Maybe you're not really saving money making it yourself?

Don't get me wrong, I'm all about making parts yourself, but it's not really saving you money for something like baseboards.


----------

